# Greer's Eclipse Bitters



## Ohio Rob (Sep 30, 2010)

I bought this at an antique mall earlier this week.  I don't know much about the bottle and was hoping to get some info on how common it is?  The only embossing is "Greer's Eclipse Bitters".  It has three indented panels and is a honey amber (the pictures are darker than the actual color).


----------



## Ohio Rob (Sep 30, 2010)

Bottom view.


----------



## Ohio Rob (Sep 30, 2010)

Embossing.


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 30, 2010)

I dont really keep track of bitters but I have seen a few of those around.
 I would guess since its from Kentucky horse country its named after the famous horse Eclipse.
 here is an 1888 ad..


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 30, 2010)

I only have the first Ring book and it's listed scarce. It looks like a common form and color. I won't guess at value.


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 30, 2010)

> I bought this at an antique mall earlier this week.


 want to disclose the price range you paid...just curious...


----------



## Ohio Rob (Sep 30, 2010)

Sure. $19.95 + tax.


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 30, 2010)

I'd say you did VERY good.


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## Ohio Rob (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks for the thumbs up.   While doing some web research I found a Greer's that sold on Ebay.  It had larger lettering, no indented panels, and Louisville Ky embossed on one side.  Do the bitters books list any variations? Just curious.  Thanks for all the replies.  Rob


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 1, 2010)

Rob,....Very nice bitters for a real good price....


----------



## beendiggin (Oct 2, 2010)

Ring's current book lists three varients.   Prices are listed as the large lettered varient (very rare)-$100.00, the 9-3/8 varient (very rare) at $100.00, and the 8-5/8" varient (scarce) at $75-125.00.  Nice pick up!


----------



## Ohio Rob (Oct 2, 2010)

Paul - Thanks for the variation values, that helps alot.

 I have gotten a number of inquiries about the condition and color of the Greer's.  I have added a couple pics to try to show the golden amber color.  The bottle is in nr-mt condition.  Thanks again for everyones feedback (both in and out of the forum).


----------



## Ohio Rob (Oct 2, 2010)

I need more sun. []


----------



## Dugout (Oct 2, 2010)

It looks pretty even in the clouds.


----------

